# Is my onboard network chip supported.



## BackBones (May 3, 2014)

Hi, 

I'm considering building a NAS with this Gigabyte motherboard: GA-F2A88XM-D3H - http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4716&dl=#ov
For some reason I cannot for the life of me figure out what kind of network chip is exactly on it and whether it is supported by FreeBSD (except that its something from Realtek).
I must be overlooking something.... Anyone that can give me a hand/answer?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## wblock@ (May 4, 2014)

It's a Realtek.  Most of these are supported, but Realtek seems to roll out a new revision every week, and sometimes the driver does not know about the latest revisions.

Gigabyte makes some Intel chipset motherboards that come with the new Intel I217-V on board instead of a Realtek.  I doubt that any of the AMD chipset motherboards have them, they are probably integrated into the Intel chipset.  But an Intel NIC could be added.


----------



## tingo (May 4, 2014)

FWIW, my Gigabyte F2A85XM-HD3 (not the same board, chipset, but still) has this one:

```
root@kg-v2# pciconf -lv | grep -A4 re0
re0@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0xe0001458 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'Gigabit Ethernet NIC(NDIS 6.0) (RTL8168/8111/8111c)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
root@kg-v2# uname -a
FreeBSD kg-v2.kg4.no 8.4-STABLE FreeBSD 8.4-STABLE #7 r256430: Sun Oct 13 19:43:35 CEST 2013
     root@kg-v2.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
It works.
Hope it helps.


----------



## BackBones (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the reactions. I guess I'll just chance it. In the worst case I'll have to add a network adapter. Not the preferred solution, but if all else fails.. . Thanks again!


----------



## wblock@ (May 6, 2014)

If it doesn't work, please enter a PR.  Sometimes support is easy to add, and it is implemented quickly.


----------

